# Meat Loaf is Dead 1Bild und Text.



## Akrueger100 (21 Jan. 2022)

Meat Loaf Is Dead
27.09.1947-20.012099.
Marvin Lee Aday-Meat Loaf war ein US-amerikanischer Rocksänger und Schauspieler. Er war bekannt für seine kraftvollen und theatralischen Konzertauftritte. In seiner über sechs Jahrzehnte währenden Karriere wurden seine Alben mehr als 100 Millionen Mal verkauft. Darüber hinaus wirkte er in über 65 Filmen 



​


----------



## Death Row (22 Jan. 2022)

Das Jahr fängt ja schon doof an


----------



## Kreator550 (22 Jan. 2022)

zurzeit fallen sie wie die fliegen.


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2022)

Kreator550 schrieb:


> zurzeit fallen sie wie die fliegen.



Wer denn noch?


----------



## buk20073 (11 Apr. 2022)

Echt traurig! Bat out of hell ist ein echter Klassiker!


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Der Name sagt mir was. Aber hatte jezt keinen Bezug zu Ihm.

Aber dennoch

R.I.P.


----------



## buck danny (27 Juni 2022)

😢😪🕯️🕯️🕯️


----------

